# Happy Birthday, HalloweenZombie!



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Getting older couldn't happen to a nicer guy


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Happy Birthday HalloweenZombie!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Have a great day!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, HZ!


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)




----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Happy birthday!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday HZ!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Bellay (Aug 29, 2013)

Happy birthday.And by the way I came here just now.Nice to se you and Nice to hear this news.


----------

